# What should I do? I don't think my fiance loves me anymore



## les (Feb 14, 2011)

I have been with my fiance (i know we aren't "married" yet, but I feel as though we are) for over 5 years, we have 2 kids and just bought out first home. It sounds like the perfect little family but inside i'm hurting. He just doesn't seem to be into me anymore. He NEVER compliments me, Never tells me i'm a good mother or partner, never holds my hand, or touches me. He rarely says I love you and when he does it almost sounds forceful. Our sex life is almost non-existent, and when we do have sex he doesn't kiss me. Its not intimate or romantic. That makes me feel like crap. He has no romance in him what so ever and could care less to at least try for my sake. 
I have tried to talk to him about it and he cried and says he will change but he hasn't. I even left him for a few months. I don't know if he stays with me for the kids, I don't know, but what I do know is that I am not happy anymore. I'm sick of crying myself to sleep and hurting so badly. 
He proposed over a year ago, and never talks about planning the wedding or anything like that. sometimes I think he gave me the ring just to get our families to quit bugging us about getting married. 
I would love for things to get better and for our family to remain together but I need some advice on what you think. We are too young to be unhappy the rest of our lives.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

I think you spelled out what needs to happen.

Have you asked him if he is happy, or what he wants?

If these are the cards you have in play PRIOR to marriage, then a wedding certainly isn't going to improve those circumstances.


----------



## loren (Sep 13, 2010)

les said:


> He NEVER compliments me, Never tells me i'm a good mother or partner, never holds my hand, or touches me. He rarely says I love you and when he does it almost sounds forceful. Our sex life is almost non-existent, and when we do have sex he doesn't kiss me. Its not intimate or romantic. That makes me feel like crap. He has no romance in him what so ever and could care less to at least try for my sake.


Was he ever romantic or is this a recent change? Whatever is going on, you need to start thinking about you and your children. Is this emotionally distant relationship that makes you feel like crap something that you think will create a good home environment for your kids? Is that the model you would like them to base all their future love and life relationships on? Are you willing to live like this for the rest of your life? These are questions to be considered before tying the knot.


----------

